#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  MA on pc met Node

## mhsounds

Om toch even te laten zien waarom ik wel fijn werk met MA on pc met Node open ik even dit topic naar aanleiding van deze: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...-advies-3.html

Een laptopje met muis eraan ga je het inderdaad niet mee redden, hoe red ik het dan wel?

De computer waar ik op draai is een desktop met windows xp, gestript van alle overbodige software.
Hij komt nooit op internet, en word alleen voor MA gebruikt.
Laat ik wel even duidelijk maken dat dit alleen voor kleine shows is, voor weinig geld heb ik controlls die behoorlijk wat kunnen.

Om de faders en knoppen in on pc te bedienen gebruik ik een 48 kanaals schuivenbak.
Omdat de dmx in vrij toe te wijzen is kan ik flexibel een show draaien, natuurlijk komt het niet in de buurt bij een echte grootmoeder (maar daar is het prijsverschil ook naar)

Is het ervoor gemaakt? NEE, kan het? JA
Een lowbudget oplossing welke voldoet aan mijn persoonlijke eisen.
Mocht je een goedkopere oplossing weten, die evenveel of meer kan, tell me!


Nog zonder flightcase met faders


Flightcase zonder faders maar wel met mooie tekening van mijn neefje.




Doeleinden waar ik het voor heb gebruikt?
* Bands
* Club
* Bedrijfseesten
* gewoon thuis expirimenteren

En gewoon MA verkennen, al veel geleerd, genoeg licht en video eraan gehangen.
Misschien werkt het niet voor onze operators uit Hilversum, maar voor mij voor de kleine klusjes wel.
Meningen zijn welkom, misschien leer ik er nog wel wat van.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Mark

----------


## mvdwerff

Beste Mark, 

Begrijp mij, of anderen, ook vooral niet verkeerd: Het is nooit slecht. Het is een persoonlijke mening en als jij hem lekker vind werken, blijf er dan vooral mee werken! Jij bent degene die lichtbeelden die in je hoofd zitten naar je buhne moet vertalen, en als je dat hiermee kunt: perfect! 

Wat ik ten sterkste aanraad / wat mij is overkomen met mijn node: 
- Controleer regelmatig de ethernet / ethercon poort. Bij mijn kabels zat er een beetje ruimte tussen de RJ45 connector en de poort, waardoor deze bij de kleinste aanraking verschoof en daarmee de connectie verloor met MA. Erg jammer van de show. Een boel gaffa was als nood toegevoegd, maar controleer het even! 

Leuk om te zien dat je zo lekker bent, geen idee waar je woont, maar zou graag een keertje willen babbelen met je over je ervaringen met je grote computervliegkees!

----------


## pieturp

(...bezig)

----------


## mhsounds

Beste Mark, (dejavu)

Ik woon zelf in Rotterdam, mocht je een keer willen kijken kan dat makkelijk.

Groetjes Mark

----------


## mvdwerff

Zal eens kijken of ik daar de komende tijd nog langskom. Woon zelf ik Groningen dus om 'even' langs te wippen is ook zo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hoe lang heb je de node in bezit? En welke versie heb je?

----------


## Lala

Het is nogal een flinke kist. Zie je eigenlijk nog wat van je podium?

----------


## Svartrose

Tof dat je eruit probeert te halen wat erin zit! Jouw oplossing is inderdaad relatief goedkoop en komt in de buurt van een professionele lichttafel. Of eigenlijk is dat het, de aansturing is alleen wat anders.

OnPC kan niet alleen DMX slikken, maar ook MIDI en toetsenbord-commando's. Kijk eens op www.uCApps.de Dit is een site waar je wordt uitgelegd hoe je zelf een MIDI-controller kunt bouwen, helemaal naar je wensen. Met een software-pakket dat MIDI vertaald naar toetsenbord-commando's kun je zelfs encoders maken!

Als je vragen hebt over dit principe wil ik ze graag beantwoorden. Maar zelf op zoektocht gaan is erg leerzaam...\

Oh, en wat ik nog vergeten ben: een touchscreen doet het ook goed. Op marktplaats vollop te krijgen voor niet al te veel geld. Het merk Elo is een degelijk merk. Ik heb zelf een inbouw-scherm met daar omheen een kist, nu moet ik de faders en knoppen er nog inbouwen...

----------


## mhsounds

> Het is nogal een flinke kist. Zie je eigenlijk nog wat van je podium?



Ja, ik kijk namelijk schuin naar beneden de kist in en eroverheen.
Mijn plannen voor een flightcase waren oorspronkelijk anders,
maar toen vond ik deze 2e hands met op de foto precies dezelfde kast als ik heb.
Dat was even een bingo momentje.





> Hoe lang heb je de node in bezit? En welke versie heb je?



Ik heb de Node nu zelf een paar maanden, MA LIGHTING 2PORT NODE ONPC 512, 2 X OUT.
Daarvoor heb ik met die van iemand anders wel getest of het wel aan mijn eisen voldeed en of het stabiel genoeg was.

----------


## Hugovd89

Wat voor opties heb je eigenlijk om je universes uit te breiden? 

Want 512 kanalen zitten zo vol.

----------


## mhsounds

Niet, daarvoor moet je een grotere node kopen.
Dat is best wel een slimme beveiliging van MA.

Dit systeem heb ik ook puur voor de kleine shows  :Wink:

----------


## Svartrose

Er bestaat ook nog de pro versie, 1500,- voor 2 universes.

Ben even vergeten hioe Ma het noemt, maar ze zien een 16-bit kanaal (eigenlijk twee kanalen) als 1 kanaal. Met de standaard Node kun je dus heel veelmovingheadjes aansgturen, Meer dan dat er in de meeste zalan hangen. Als je over DMx videoschermen enzo wilt aansturen zit je lijn zo vol, maarja, als er budget is voor dat soort schermen kan er ook nog wel een paar honderd euro vanaf voor de huur voor een hardwarematige GrandMA. En als je met OnPc kan werken kan je dat ook op een echte MA! Het is gewoon een geweldig systeem voor het geld.

----------


## Svartrose

> Is het ervoor gemaakt? NEE, kan het? JA



Niet zo bescheiden. Het is er gewoon voor gemaakt, en meer! Laat de zogenaamde pro's maar lullen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ben even vergeten hioe Ma het noemt, maar ze zien een 16-bit kanaal (eigenlijk twee kanalen) als 1 kanaal.



Ze zien een LSB+MSB kanaal als 1 parameter. Maar een gecombineerde shutter/reset op 1 kanaal (zoals bij veel fixtures) telt als 2 parameters. Tel uit je "winst".

----------


## Svartrose

Oh, dat laatste wist ik niet. Dat schiet inderdaad niet erg op dan...

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey 

ik heb juist ma on pc gedownload voor eens te testen maar ik ben echt wel een newbee en ik ben verlegen om te vragen maar is er ergens op het net een manual of een tuturiol om deze besturing te bedienen want ben eigelijk maar hardware cotrolers van showtec gewoon of sunlite op pc :Embarrassment: 

alvast bedankt 
mvg Gino

----------


## Svartrose

http://www.wikima.net/

Verder heeft MA een youtube channel met veel tutorials, ik geloof dezelfde als op de DVD. Even zoeken...

----------


## koentjes

leuk met een desktop on the road, maar onderdelen als een harde schijf vinden dat meestal niet erg leuk...(lees: storingsgevoelig) of draai je op een solid state schijf?

----------


## mhsounds

Nee, helaas niet, wel de volgende stap zo'n schijf.
Mijn flightcase zorgt gelukkig wel voor een hoop protectie.

Uiteindelijk zegt MA zelf dat het niet ontworpen is om shows op te draaien.
Nou willen ze over het algemeen natuurlijk de echte tafels verkopen, maar dat is weer even een andere prijsklasse.

En leuk trouwens die dvd, anderhalf jaar geleden besteld en nog niet binnen...

----------


## Skygrinder

> En leuk trouwens die dvd, anderhalf jaar geleden besteld en nog niet binnen...



als je youtube hebt bekeken dan heb je al de dvd filmpjes bekeken, ik had hem ook maar heb hem helaas uitgeleend aan iemand die me vergeten is..... 

verder gebruik ik de 2port node echt voor vanalles. maar het liefste in combinatie met een Avolites Pearl, gewoon omdat de pearl niet zo bijzonder snel is met LED verlichting. maar dat had je zelf waarschijnlijk al ondervonden. 

mijn andere favoriete combo is een 2port node met een ELC sidekick en een laptopje. gewoon omdat dit op de fiets best te vervoeren is  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

> gewoon omdat de pearl niet zo bijzonder snel is met LED verlichting. maar dat had je zelf waarschijnlijk al ondervonden.



*** dat verhaal weer, klinkklare onzin...

Ik heb inderdaad de youtubefilmpjes bekeken, maar dat waren er maar een paar.
Een hoop geleerd van een vriend, en heel veel zelf ondervinden.
Dat met een ELC wing schijnt ook erg mooi te werken, netjes.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> *** dat verhaal weer, klinkklare onzin...



Klinkklare onzin? Je zou zelf eens de reactietijd van een Pearl moeten vergelijken als er wat RGB effectjes over 2 lijnen met LED lopen, als op een simpel gepatchte Pearl met wat wapperlampjes en losse lijntjes.

----------


## Svartrose

De filmpjes op youtube (YouTube - MALightingInt's Channel) zijn inderdaad dezelfde. Mocht je de DVD nog willen, dan kun je het beste met Rolight (.nl) contact opnemen. Via de MA-site werkt het inderdaad niet...

Heb je nog gekeken naar de mogelijkheid om een eigen midi-controller te bouwen? (om dus een stuk dichterbij een hardwarematige GrandMA te komen) Motorfaders behoren zelfs tot de mogelijkheden... goedkoop is het echter niet.

----------


## mhsounds

> De filmpjes op youtube (YouTube - MALightingInt's Channel) zijn inderdaad dezelfde. Mocht je de DVD nog willen, dan kun je het beste met Rolight (.nl) contact opnemen. Via de MA-site werkt het inderdaad niet...
> 
> Heb je nog gekeken naar de mogelijkheid om een eigen midi-controller te bouwen? (om dus een stuk dichterbij een hardwarematige GrandMA te komen) Motorfaders behoren zelfs tot de mogelijkheden... goedkoop is het echter niet.



Heb ik aan gedacht, maar omdat dit alleen voor kleine shows is wil ik alleen nog een investering doen aan de stabiliteit.
Met mijn oude lichttafel heb ik nu genoeg faders en knoppen om fijn te werken.

----------


## mhsounds

> Klinkklare onzin? Je zou zelf eens de reactietijd van een Pearl moeten vergelijken als er wat RGB effectjes over 2 lijnen met LED lopen, als op een simpel gepatchte Pearl met wat wapperlampjes en losse lijntjes.



De snelheid gaat puur omlaag om het aantal parameters, iedereen spreekt altijd gelijk over LED...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> De snelheid gaat puur omlaag om het aantal parameters, iedereen spreekt altijd gelijk over LED...



Ja natuurlijk, want dat is een belangrijke toepassing met veel parameters. Bewegende koppen hebben van de gemiddeld 18 kanalen die ze hebben slechts 8 kanalen die echt veel faden en zelfs dat niet continu tegelijk. LED heeft van de gemiddeld 3 kanalen.. zo'n beetje 3 kanalen die continu faden/wijzigen. Tel uit je winst :Big Grin: 

Heeft echt geen zin om te ontkennen/tegenin te gaan, iedereen hier die wel eens wat meer RGB-armaturen of zelfs al een flinke bak met dimmerchannels*met een effectje eroverheen op een Pearl heeft gebruikt weet toch dat zelfs de reactiesnelheid van je flash-buttons achteruit gaat.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mhsounds

Zeer bekekend bij mij, maar omdat iedereen maar roept dat het door led komt krijg ik al een hoop mensen die dat horen en er geen led mee willen aansturen.

Ben ik weer bezig om ze dat hele verhaal uit te leggen, en ze zelf na te laten denken.
Daarvoor doe ik het af als klink klare onzin.

Vertel maar eens aan mensen dat die tafel niet kan ruiken of het led is, mensen nemen gewoon klakkeloos dingen van elkaar over zonder na te denken.
Dit zijn overigens ook de mensen die zelf niet creatief zijn...

----------


## kokkie

> Heeft echt geen zin om te ontkennen/tegenin te gaan, iedereen hier die wel eens wat meer RGB-armaturen of zelfs al een flinke bak met dimmerchannels*met een effectje eroverheen op een Pearl heeft gebruikt weet toch dat zelfs de reactiesnelheid van je flash-buttons achteruit gaat..



En dat is dan weer bij verschillende merken, ook hele grote, een probleem. Niet speciaal Avolites dus. Maar gelukkig zitten we weer in een "voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rang topic", dan krijg je deze discussies weer.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> En dat is dan weer bij verschillende merken, ook hele grote, een probleem. Niet speciaal Avolites dus.



 Heb je helemaal gelijk in. DP2000 blijft ook een drama-ding met beetje stevig effectje op veel channels. Gelukkig is daar met een DP8000 niets van te merken (of zelfs bij een Hog3PC met (Super)widget).

----------


## mhsounds

> Maar gelukkig zitten we weer in een "voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rang topic", dan krijg je deze discussies weer.



Hier voel me toch wel enigzins aangesproken  :Wink: 

Ik geef toch behoorlijk wat geld uit voor een systeem wat stabiel werkt en veel kan.
Je zal zelf wel weten dat het niet alleen blijft bij het kopen van een Node,
Laat ik daarbij ook even vermelden dat ik (helaas) nog student ben.

Ik hoop dat je me ook gelooft als ik zeg dat ik veel liever de echte tafel heb, maar ja die kost ook weer een paar knaken meer...

Toevoeging/edit
dubbeltje op de 1e rang? had ik dan niet niet freestyler of daslight gehaald ;-)

----------


## dubaifrank

> De snelheid gaat puur omlaag om het aantal parameters, iedereen spreekt altijd gelijk over LED...



Het gaat niet alleen om het aantal parameters dat een console moet aansturen maar ook zeker terdege of het gaat om HTP en LTP.
want als voorbeeld toen ik de setup heb gedaan van de Winter Olympics in Turijn een aantal jaren geleden hadden wij 4 Hog III incl. 23 DP2000 waar we totaal 23lijnen mee uitstuurden (1000 koppen en 1000 LED fixtures ongeveer)

hebben wij alles LTP gedraaid en hadden op een gegeven moment (na de closing ceremonie)  25 effect tegelijklaten lopen om alleen te kijken om het systeem op zijn reet te krijgen wat niet lukte!!!!! en dat is het hele eieren eten als je je zwakke punten van een systeem kent moet je daarom heen werken en een oplossing zoeken. Want ik ben van mening dat GEEN 1 systeem perfect is zelfs geen GMA1

just my 2 cents

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Het gaat niet alleen om het aantal parameters dat een console moet aansturen maar ook zeker terdege of het gaat om HTP en LTP.
> want als voorbeeld toen ik de setup heb gedaan van de Winter Olympics in Turijn een aantal jaren geleden hadden wij 4 Hog III incl. 23 DP2000 waar we totaal 23lijnen mee uitstuurden (1000 koppen en 1000 LED fixtures ongeveer)



Ben blij dat je tussen neus en lippen meldt dat het om 23 DP2000's gaat die 23 lijnen uitstuurden. Dan gebruik je namelijk een apparaat dat gespecificeerd werd als capabel om 4 outputs met in totaal 2048 channels aan te sturen, op slechts 25%....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

(Offtopic: Ik heb toch redelijk diep in de lichtbesturingen gezeten (vanaf de kant van een fabrikant) en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat berekening van LTP channel-values minder load op een DP/besturing geeft dan HTP kanalen. Waar zou dat verschil vandaan komen?!)





> en dat is het hele eieren eten als je je zwakke punten van een systeem kent moet je daarom heen werken en een oplossing zoeken. Want ik ben van mening dat GEEN 1 systeem perfect is zelfs geen GMA1



Geheel mee eens.

----------


## kokkie

> Hier voel me toch wel enigzins aangesproken 
> 
> Ik geef toch behoorlijk wat geld uit voor een systeem wat stabiel werkt en veel kan.
> Je zal zelf wel weten dat het niet alleen blijft bij het kopen van een Node,
> Laat ik daarbij ook even vermelden dat ik (helaas) nog student ben.
> 
> Ik hoop dat je me ook gelooft als ik zeg dat ik veel liever de echte tafel heb, maar ja die kost ook weer een paar knaken meer...
> 
> Toevoeging/edit
> dubbeltje op de 1e rang? had ik dan niet niet freestyler of daslight gehaald ;-)



Hartstikke leuk hoor, zelfde software als de grote jongens. En dat geldt ook voor HogPC en Chamsys, maar hoeveel faderboards of knoppen je er ook aan hangt, je gaat het live niet winnen van een Smartfade ML of Avo Azure achtig tafeltje. 

Goed, dan is een MA 2 port node misschien 2 dubbeltjes, maar is niet serieus te nemen behalve voor wat voorbereidingen.

That's my 2 cents
Bijvoorbeeld met een Smartfade ML haal je betere live resultaten dan met zo'n PC systeem

----------


## dubaifrank

> Ben blij dat je tussen neus en lippen meldt dat het om 23 DP2000's gaat die 23 lijnen uitstuurden. Dan gebruik je namelijk een apparaat dat gespecificeerd werd als capabel om 4 outputs met in totaal 2048 channels aan te sturen, op slechts 25%....



Sorry herstel het waren 83 lijnen en niet 23

----------


## AJB

De Hog 3 (met DP8000) en met name ook GrandMA, zijn vooral stabiel dankzij de uitgekiende netwerk communicatie. Het heeft alles te maken met stabiliteit en de plek waar de berekening wordt uitgevoerd. Hoe het bij Hog precies zit weet ik niet, maar bij MA doet de tafel vanaf 2 NSP's, niets meer of minder dan fungeren als matrix-bord. De rekenkracht zit dan alleen nog maar in de NSP's. Hiermee krijg je een fantastische stabiliteit, zeker als je volledig set redundant is uitgevoerd.

Wat ik altijd had met de Hog3 (vroegah), was dat hij stabiel werkte als je de frame-rate van communicatie met de DP, omlaag bracht van 30 naar 25. Dan was alles prima. Ook is stabiliteit afhankelijk van de manier van reageren op de commandline. Bij Hog (wederom vroegah) dacht de tafel al na tijdens het typen. Dus bijv. een commando als "color time time 0 thru 6 thru 0" werd 3 keer onderbroken door een actie van de tafel. Daardoor werd in de input trager. Volgens mij had dat alles te maken met de MANIER van verwerken door de computer. Inmiddels is dat allemaal opgelost natuurlijk, maar het was een interessant verschijnsel.

Je ziet op de MA2 nu ook weer instabiliteit optreden, nu ze het geheel hebben moeten overzetten op Linux. De huidige versies zijn allemaal strak, maar het blijft altijd weer een puzzel voor de ontwerpers/programmeurs.

Een MA OnPC Node is niet bedoelt om shows mee te draaien, maar goed Windows is ook niet geschikt om mee te computeren: toch doet een groot deel van de wereldbevolking dit... (jaja, rustig maar: geintje  :Big Grin: )

Pearls kunnen überhaupt niet tegen veel parameters: hang er 80 wappers aan en je kunt je lol niet meer op...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> De rekenkracht zit dan alleen nog maar in de NSP's. Hiermee krijg je een fantastische stabiliteit, zeker als je volledig set redundant is uitgevoerd.



Let wel: Je krijgt een fantastische stabiliteit IN SHOWSITUATIE, zolang je alleen doortikt. Berekeningen van de user-interface, en de programmer zelf, waar sneller/vaker zichtbare bugs in optreden, gebeuren in de console. Daarom kan je console zelf nog steeds zwaar crashen (en gebeurt dat ook bij een Hog3*nog af en toe, en kan dat uiteraard ook bij een Grandma2 nog prima gebeuren). Sterker nog, bij een Hog3 draaien de effecten zolang ze in de programmer zitten in de console, en pas bij updaten/mergen/recorden vanaf een DP.... :Big Grin: 

Interessante materie. Maar waar het in dit topic om gaat, en wat ik niet sterk genoeg kan benadrukken: GrandMA is prima, Hog2/Hog3 is (inmiddels) prima, het doet allemaal best wat het moet doen. Waar het om gaat is op welke tafel je als operator zo snel mogelijk de wensen van jezelf als ontwerper, of de ontwerper die naast je zit, kunt realiseren. Het gaat om ergonomie van de tafel. Ik kan je verzekeren: Bij GrandMA OnPC, met hoeveel DMX-wings dan ook, haal je NOOIT de ergonomie van een tafel. Je komt er niet eens in de buurt.

Als iemand met een Hog3PC + Programmer Wing (!!!!!) + Playback Wing aankomt, durf ik daar rustig een serieuze show op te typen. Simpelweg omdat je hetzelfde in handen hebt als een IPC/RoadHog, maar dan in losse delen.

Iedereen altijd maar over de hoeveelheid playbacks die ze willen aan een computer sturing. Ik heb liever maar 2 playbacks en een fantastische programmer-wing, dan 100 playbacks aan m'n PC'tje...

----------


## mvdwerff

> ...
> 
> Een MA OnPC Node is niet bedoelt om shows mee te draaien, maar goed Windows is ook niet geschikt om mee te computeren: toch doet een groot deel van de wereldbevolking dit... (jaja, rustig maar: geintje )



Toch hier even een kanttekening plaatsen. De Compulite Vector draait op Windows XP Embedded en ik vind dit eigenlijk fantastisch werken. 
Super stabiel en start op alsof je peper in zen reet duwt. 

Windows KAN wel prima draaien, zolang je het maar helemaal stript van zijn nutteloze functies en, vooral embedded, is daar perfect voor gemaakt. 

(Sterker nog, ik ken totale bedrijfskritische processen die hierop draaien)

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Toch hier even een kanttekening plaatsen. De Compulite Vector draait op Windows XP Embedded en ik vind dit eigenlijk fantastisch werken. 
> Super stabiel en start op alsof je peper in zen reet duwt.



Kuch. Kuch. Da's toch die tafel die na een uur serieus gebruik in master/slave situatie crasht aangezien hij art-net ("domme" streaming dmx) en Compu-net ("intelligente" communicatie) over dezelfde ethernet-poort spuugt.. Da's toch die tafel die zodra je een laptop met een overlappend IP-adres in het netwerk aansluit stopt met werken en zowat retour service-centrum mag om te resetten qua IP-settings intern? Da's toch die tafel waar pop-up schermpjes regelmatig achter andere schermen verdwijnen voor je uberhaupt op een knop hebt kunnen klikken (lang leve windows...)?

Dan vind ik de Roadhog een beter voorbeeld. Draait prima op Windows XP Embedded.

----------


## mvdwerff

Haha, 

Met de door jou genoemde problemen nog geen last gehad, ook niet met het artnet probleem en IP conflict probleem. 

Wat ik duidelijk probeer te maken is dat Windows niet per definitie slecht hoeft te zijn. Ik ben absoluut geen fan van Windows, serieus niet. Maar het is niet dat ze niets goeds kunnen maken.

----------


## AJB

De Vector is een typisch voorbeeld waar de grafische interface zo traag is als dikke stront de dijk op... Absoluut kansloze Windows problematiek.





> Wat ik duidelijk probeer te maken is dat Windows niet per definitie slecht hoeft te zijn.



Euuhh.. ja wel...  :Embarrassment: 






> Ik ben absoluut geen fan van Windows, serieus niet. Maar het is niet dat ze niets goeds kunnen maken.



Ben erg benieuwd naar wat ze goed gemaakt hebben... Met serieuze research niets kunnen vinden... :Confused:

----------


## axs

Dit moet hier echt geen windows vs mac vs linux vs.. discussie worden!
BTW: zowat alle KRITISCHE medische apparatuur draait op Windows.

Grtz, ne MAC en PC gebruiker.

----------


## mhsounds

Avolite tiger touch, ook een voorbeeld ven een tafel die op windows embedded draait.
Heb gezien dat hij ooit is gechrasht, mijzelf is dat nog nooit gelukt.

----------


## rene.derksen

Windows of niet, elke tafel crasht wel ooit. Zelf ook fanatiek ma- gebruiker, zelfs die wil/kan crashen... Das namelijk het risico van computers. 

Buitenom dat, is windows embedded reuze stabiel, zoals axs ook zeft draait enorm veel medische apparatuur op windows, zelfs aansturing van wapens op schepen e.d. Draaien op windows... Het gaat erom wat er verder op het platform gebeurt, doordat windows enorm veel 3de partij-software kent, kàn het systeem onstabiel worden...

----------


## dubaifrank

[QUOTE=.......
 Sterker nog, bij een Hog3 draaien de effecten zolang ze in de programmer zitten in de console, en pas bij updaten/mergen/recorden vanaf een DP.... :Big Grin: 

..[/QUOTE]

weet niet waar jij die wijsheid vandaan haalt, maar een hog III of elk andere Hog III software gebasseerde software worden Alle maar dan ook ALLE calculaties door de DP2000/8000, widgets of superwidgets uit gevoerd en is er dus NOOIT  dat de console zelf wordt gedaan!!! 

grt uit dubai!!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> weet niet waar jij die wijsheid vandaan haalt, maar een hog III of elk andere Hog III software gebasseerde software worden Alle maar dan ook ALLE calculaties door de DP2000/8000, widgets of superwidgets uit gevoerd en is er dus NOOIT  dat de console zelf wordt gedaan!!!



Bekijk de load van je systeem maar eens als je een zwaar effect in de programmer hebt (4 lijnen led bijvoorbeeld), en zodra je het record in een cue met een DP in het netwerk. Cue afspelen geeft vrijwel geen load op het systeem, zwaar effect in programmer geeft ineens flinke load.

Daarnaast, hoe kom jij erbij dat een Widget / Superwidget berekeningen doet? Die doen niks meer dan USB > DMX communicatie via een simpel processortje dat tevens de beveiligde identificatie met de Hog software doet, niets meer en niets minder...?

----------


## dubaifrank

> Bekijk de load van je systeem maar eens als je een zwaar effect in de programmer hebt (4 lijnen led bijvoorbeeld), en zodra je het record in een cue met een DP in het netwerk. Cue afspelen geeft vrijwel geen load op het systeem, zwaar effect in programmer geeft ineens flinke load.
> 
> Daarnaast, hoe kom jij erbij dat een Widget / Superwidget berekeningen doet? Die doen niks meer dan USB > DMX communicatie via een simpel processortje dat tevens de beveiligde identificatie met de Hog software doet, niets meer en niets minder...?



Hoe ik erbij kom....... omdat ik bijna 6 jaar voor flyingpig systems / high end systems heb gewerkt als Hog III support en geloof me ALLE CALCULATIES worden gedaan door DP's of widgets

rest my case!!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Hoe ik erbij kom....... omdat ik bijna 6 jaar voor flyingpig systems / high end systems heb gewerkt als Hog III support en geloof me ALLE CALCULATIES worden gedaan door DP's of widgets
> rest my case!!



Frank, ik weet dat jij daar hebt gewerkt. Maar je bewering over de Widgets klopt echt niet. Berekeningen worden op de PC of IPC zelf gedaan zodra er een widget aangesloten is, in een apart virtueel DP-process. In een Widget zit geen aparte processor zoals in de DP's.

----------


## dubaifrank

> Frank, ik weet dat jij daar hebt gewerkt. Maar je bewering over de Widgets klopt echt niet. Berekeningen worden op de PC of IPC zelf gedaan zodra er een widget aangesloten is, in een apart virtueel DP-process. In een Widget zit geen aparte processor zoals in de DP's.



Jeroen dus laten we dan maar zeggen dat Robbie Bruce Head of software development van Flyngpig niet weet waar hij over praat

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Jeroen dus laten we dan maar zeggen dat Robbie Bruce Head of software development van Flyngpig niet weet waar hij over praat



Ik denk dat hij heel goed weet waar hij over praat, ik denk dat jij hem echter niet goed begrepen danwel het niet goed onthouden hebt. Zojuist even met Jens gecheckt, en inderdaad; Widgets berekenen geen Hognet > DMX, ze zijn slechts een UBS>DMX interface voor de software-matige DP die op de Hog3PC/iPC/RoadHog draait. Daarom ook een maximaal aantal Widgets tegenover onbeperkt aantal DP's, daarom ook geen console-number voor een Widget en daarom ook geen OS-updates voor een Widget zodra je de tafel update (wat bij een DP altijd!!!! wel moet aangezien die dezelfde software dient te draaien voor juiste Hognet communicatie, en om de showfile te begrijpen).

----------


## Svartrose

Lijkt me niet meer dan logisch.. anders zou zo'n widget wel erg goedkoop zijn.

Om het topic weer een beetje naar de 2port-node te buigen: neem aan het dat met de MA-node ook zo werkt? (hij mag dan wel een firmware update ondersteunen en zo, maar ik neem aan dat de software voor hapklare brokken zorgt?)

----------


## mhsounds

De node doet zelf geen berekeningen, zet alleen het signaal om.

----------


## Svartrose

Heb je nog gekeken naar de midi-mogelijkheden waar ik het op de eerste pagina van dit topic over had?

----------


## JeroenVDV

Zag vandaag dat je in GrandMA2 de hardkeys (de hardware knoppen) allemaal kunt triggeren vanaf een MIDI note! Niet alleen commando's via macro's dus, maar ook rechtstreeks note > hardkey.

----------


## Svartrose

Dat is gaaf!

Grom, ik moet echt eens beginnen met solderen en knoppen/faders kopen...

----------


## mhsounds

> Heb je nog gekeken naar de midi-mogelijkheden waar ik het op de eerste pagina van dit topic over had?



Ik heb er inderdaad naar gekeken, als ik behoefte heb aan meer hardware zal ik het ook zeker overwegen.

----------

